# New interior trim



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Finally broke down to buy a new (ok, used but fairly new) interior trim. I got the 'Titan Shadow' trim from a 2004 M3 (the owner upgraded to the Brushed Aluminum trim) and a BMW accessory leather knob.

It was not an easy job swapping out the factory Myrtle wood trim (BTW, it _is_ real wood. You can see layers of wood on top of a metal backing then on top of the plastic trim, which is heavy) out for the Titan trim (basically painted plastic trim). Since I have never done it before and I don't feel like breaking interior panels, I had a friend who's a car stereo installer swapping out the armrests on the door panels and quarter panels (even though he broke a few clips. LoL!). I am happy with it and like it a lot better than the old-people wood! 

As a bonus, the plastic silver trim is a lot lighter than the wood trim, so my car lost a few pounds! :thumbup:

Before...









After...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey cool! Someone else who did the same thing!  Glad you like the new trim color. Stock Titanium trim was too bright so I got someone's M3 trim to replace it as well. I'm happy with it except for the paint finish tends to bubble and peel with age.

The pieces I had to buy new seem to have a slightly different paint finish that may end up being more durable. I'm considering replacing the parts that have begin bubbling/peeling/scratching and hope I get the newer finish that will hopefully last longer. But then I haven't yet because what if the new finish doesn't and it just happens again... :eeps:

Here's some pics of mine here (soon as my ISPs webserver comes back online :tsk: ) : 
https://www.bimmerfest.com/threads/32707/


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Hey cool! Someone else who did the same thing!  Glad you like the new trim color. Stock Titanium trim was too bright so I got someone's M3 trim to replace it as well. I'm happy with it except for the paint finish tends to bubble and peel with age.
> 
> The pieces I had to buy new seem to have a slightly different paint finish that may end up being more durable. I'm considering replacing the parts that have begin bubbling/peeling/scratching and hope I get the newer finish that will hopefully last longer. But then I haven't yet because what if the new finish doesn't and it just happens again... :eeps:


Hey! I searched before I got the trim and I actually spent some time studying your thread (great pics!). Thanks for the thread, BTW! :thumbup:

Gees, I sure hope the finish on the trim would last! It was such a pain swapping the armrests off the panels! The ones on the dashboard and shifter were easy but I really don't want to go through taking off the interior panels again (not to mention the leather pads were such a pain!!!)! Grrr! Maybe I should have spent a little more for the 'Brushed Aluminum' trim instead!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Is that a SSG Shift knob :eeps:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

bavarian19 said:


> Is that a SSG Shift knob :eeps:


Nope! :rofl:

It's a BMW accessory leather knob.

The cool thing is, it's shorter than the stock knob (even better with a SSK)!

P/N 82239405688


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Very nice!

I love the new look!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> Hey! I searched before I got the trim and I actually spent some time studying your thread (great pics!). Thanks for the thread, BTW! :thumbup:
> 
> Gees, I sure hope the finish on the trim would last! It was such a pain swapping the armrests off the panels! The ones on the dashboard and shifter were easy but I really don't want to go through taking off the interior panels again (not to mention the leather pads were such a pain!!!)! Grrr! Maybe I should have spent a little more for the 'Brushed Aluminum' trim instead!


I hope yours lasts longer than mine is too. One reason I'm hesitant to replace the pieces that aren't holding up so well is exactly that reason. The door and rear side panels are a pain!

Funny thing... I just noticed you have the accesory leather knob that's shorter. I ended up doing the same thing, except I wasn't keen on burning my hand with the chrome shift pattern so I swapped it with my stock shifter. :eeps:

Well at least with this painted finish you won't have to worry about burning yourself after parking in the sun like with the brushed aluminum.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey! looks good  I hear the rear arm rests on the side sometimes prove to be problems...looks hot!!!

When I switched mine out, I was like WTF is this trim even OEM just because it was so heavy compared to my black cube...looks better than brushed alum. IMHO because its too shiney, I dont like shiney things unless they're on my ears or my ring finger 

glad you see you're still alive--long time no talk


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment, guys!


doeboy said:


> Funny thing... I just noticed you have the accesory leather knob that's shorter. I ended up doing the same thing, except I wasn't keen on burning my hand with the chrome shift pattern so I swapped it with my stock shifter. :eeps:


I wonder if you can swap out the chrome shift pattern with something else? I really like this knob because it's short, light, and leather!!!  


doeboy said:


> Well at least with this painted finish you won't have to worry about burning yourself after parking in the sun like with the brushed aluminum.


Sun? We rarely get that hot in Seattle anyway! :rofl:



HFPST5 said:


> glad you see you're still alive--long time no talk


Yup, I am still around, unlike you, Ms. I-traveled-around-the-world!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> I wonder if you can swap out the chrome shift pattern with something else? I really like this knob because it's short, light, and leather!!!


I did it on mine. I pryed off the chrome shift pattern and replaced it with the stock black shift pattern with silver lettering from my stock knob. They are just stuck on with double sided sticky tape.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I did it on mine. I pryed off the chrome shift pattern and replaced it with the stock black shift pattern with silver lettering from my stock knob. They are just stuck on with double sided sticky tape.


pics :dunno:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I did it on mine. I pryed off the chrome shift pattern and replaced it with the stock black shift pattern with silver lettering from my stock knob. They are just stuck on with double sided sticky tape.


Would you be able to do it with this shift knob as well :dunno:

... anyone have a PN for this knob?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I did it on mine. I pryed off the chrome shift pattern and replaced it with the stock black shift pattern with silver lettering from my stock knob. They are just stuck on with double sided sticky tape.


I thought about that but I was worried that I might destroy the black pattern in the process. You can get new black pattern from the dealer, can't you? Anyway, where is the pic???


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

bavarian19 said:


> Would you be able to do it with this shift knob as well :dunno:
> 
> ... anyone have a PN for this knob?


I don't see why not... Just have to be really careful not to mess up the finish on the knob.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> I thought about that but I was worried that I might destroy the black pattern in the process. You can get new black pattern from the dealer, can't you? Anyway, where is the pic???


Um, it looks like yours except the shift pattern looks like the stock knob with the black pattern... that hard to visualize?   :rofl:

I'll see if I remember to get a piccy of it when I get home.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow, that's a big improvement. I'm not a big fan of wood trim anyway, and the new trim fits your interior much better.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Um, it looks like yours except the shift pattern looks like the stock knob with the black pattern... that hard to visualize?   :rofl:
> 
> I'll see if I remember to get a piccy of it when I get home.


 

It's a little hard to visualize because of the dumb chrome ring on the bottom of the knob. But I think that'd be my next thing to do...less :bling:! :rofl: 


The Roadstergal said:


> Wow, that's a big improvement. I'm not a big fan of wood trim anyway, and the new trim fits your interior much better.


Thanks! I never liked the wood trim since day one (especially the wood knob) so I am really happy with the change. 

My friend who helped me installing it said it the best: 'I like it better! It makes your interior look more sporty!"


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> It's a little hard to visualize because of the dumb chrome ring on the bottom of the knob. But I think that'd be my next thing to do...less :bling:! :rofl:
> 
> My friend who helped me installing it said it the best: 'I like it better! It makes your interior look more sporty!"


The chrome ring is still on mine. It's just the top shift pattern thing I swapped out.

Agree with the more sporty comment! :thumbup:


----------

